
Death by PowerPoint: the slide that killed seven people - mdoms
https://mcdreeamiemusings.com/blog/2019/4/13/gsux1h6bnt8lqjd7w2t2mtvfg81uhx
======
fargle
Isn't the title of the post just doing the same thing? It's not death by
powerpoint, it's more like "death by foam block and also some inconsequential
bad choices by bureaucrats that couldn't do much help the already doomed
crew." But that's not as clickable.

I have a feeling the crew knew the very significant risks of coming back. But
if they inspected and seen the scope of the damage, they would have just been
left with an even harder decision - choose to die slowly or to die quickly.
There was never a chance of rescue or repair. Better just hope it holds
together and try.

But yup, typical engineer slide, all words, no pictures. And yes we are
predictably bad at communicating with the "normals".

